# all oki printers are good for transfer papers?



## itsik mesika

Hi.
sorry to bother you with my problem.
does this OKI printers models are good for transfer papers from Coastal Business Supplies papers they offer? 
Oki C822DN
Oki C831N
Oki C830N
this is the only printers oki offered in my country in reasonable price.

i ordered from Coastal Business Supplies this papers:

* FOREVER Laser Transparent - Self-Weeding Laser Heat Transfer 
* Laser Opaque - Laser Heat Transfer Paper

please somebody can help me with this?
they say about the printers won;t heat up above 350f degrees and there isn't any info on this printers heat

thank you so much


----------



## itsik mesika

please please please??? anyone can help me with this?
i'm so stuck with that iise about those printers models.
i don;t want to pay 1000$+ for printer that doesn;t work with those papers they offer.
thanks and sorry for being rude.


----------



## paradigmprint

I do not know if ALL Okidata printers will work with transfer. However, my personal experience with the 831 is that it does a great job with "most" papers. 

I've found that it does not work well with the Forever Laser Dark (which I THINK is made specifically for the 920WT and the 711WT). 

The 831 works great with Neenah Image Clip, however. It's been a workhorse for me.


----------



## itsik mesika

Thanks you so much for your response.
there is more than one Model for the oki 831
there is one model that special for textile the c831ts but this model isn't offer in my country,
they have here only the c831n and c831dn models and few more models.
so i dont know which OKI printer to buy because of it,
the 920wt cost here 11,000$ so i'm not even thinking about this model.
i wish i could find any info about which speceific OKI printer is ok for transfer papers. 
thank you so much for your help.


----------



## paradigmprint

itsik mesika said:


> Thanks you so much for your response.
> there is more than one Model for the oki 831
> there is one model that special for textile the c831ts but this model isn't offer in my country,
> they have here only the c831n and c831dn models and few more models.
> so i dont know which OKI printer to buy because of it,
> the 920wt cost here 11,000$ so i'm not even thinking about this model.
> i wish i could find any info about which speceific OKI printer is ok for transfer papers.
> thank you so much for your help.


I have two Okidata printers. The 920wt and the 831dn. The 831dn works fine with Neenah papers - just be sure you use the original Okidata toners and not aftermarket toner replacements.


----------



## itsik mesika

thanks..
hope it will work.. i also order the FOREVER Laser Transparent self-Weeding for light.
thanks for your help and sorry if i bother you.


----------



## Lnfortun

itsik mesika said:


> Hi.
> sorry to bother you with my problem.
> does this OKI printers models are good for transfer papers from Coastal Business Supplies papers they offer?
> Oki C822DN
> Oki C831N
> Oki C830N
> this is the only printers oki offered in my country in reasonable price.
> 
> i ordered from Coastal Business Supplies this papers:
> 
> * FOREVER Laser Transparent - Self-Weeding Laser Heat Transfer
> * Laser Opaque - Laser Heat Transfer Paper
> 
> please somebody can help me with this?
> they say about the printers won;t heat up above 350f degrees and there isn't any info on this printers heat
> 
> thank you so much


I own an obsolete C5200Ne that bought in 2006. I use compatible drum and toner. Works with laser transfers without any issue. So I would say any OKI newer model printer will work with laser transfer. I also use transparent toner to print two pass printing method so that I can transfer white of the artwork. I like to use Imageclip Laser dark and Imageclip Laser light over Forever products because Neenah products are easy to use and durable especially IC laser light. I tried several brands of single step Laser light transfers and had issues with them. They would not self weed for me. They crack, fade and flake off after. wash.

As for the printer you can search the forums for the models. There are members that own the model you are interested in. Take transfer papers to the vendor's place and ask if you could print on the transfers to try before you purchase the printer. Make sure the settings on the printer is correct so that the toner will fuse correctly and not cause it to stick to the fuser. Test the transfers for ease of you, durability and quality.

BTW you need white toner to fully use the feature of Forever Laser dark Low temp Nocut to transfer full color image with white.

Here are hits when I searched using C830 as keyword. Read as much as you can for pros and cons. You can search using specific model as keyword to narrow down the resutls:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/search.php?searchid=22089290


----------



## itsik mesika

thank you so much for bother yourseld and telling me all this info..
i contact OKI Israek several times and finally talk with someone that understand little bit more than other i talk with.
he told me that the oki printeres i interesting in can have problem using transfer papers, i don't know how professional his information.
i spent lot of money for this papers especially i order all papers from the United states so i hope i finr the printer that be good for the papers i ordered,
the forever selef weeding i have is for light and not for dark and beed told that they should work.
let's say that i hope i won't stuck with bundles of papers i purchased.

thanks for all your help. i hope i be helpful to one of you someday.


----------



## itsik mesika

Hello again
just to say thanks for your help last time i asked a question.
Just want to let you know that the oki c831 work great on forever no background, 
the ink are very expensive till i will find europe compatible ink for the oki c831n
if womone will ever ask you about the oki c831 the answer is yes.. just use ultra heavy 2 for printing this papers. it work well on the image clip for light and the laser 1 opaque.
hope it will be helpful to any of the users here in t shirt forum.


----------

